# Tour Stage 6: 207.5k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I haven't seen Stage 5 yet, but it sure sounds like tempers are as hot as the midwest right now. Farrar tried to get in a team bus and have it out with someone? Then that guys says Tyler disrespected the train so he basically got what he had coming? Paraphrasing, but that's what I'm reading.

I need to see how this sprint happened. I know Sagan went down, Goss went a tad early, and Griepel was able to come around and win. Looks like JJ Heado and Cavendish were there, to. I want to see why Cav missed out.
If you are keeping score at home, and how can you not, it is Cavendish with 1, Sagan with 2 and Greipel with 2.

Stage 6 is pretty much the last true-sprinter stage for a few days. Ther are a few peaks here and there, but it is mainly flat. Can a break survive? We have been close the past few days.

I have to Cavendish. He has missed two in a row. I don't think he will miss three. Of course, this means he muct rely on RadioShack pulling that inevitable break back.


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

Re: Farrar
Watching the video of the crash again, it looks like Veelers wasn't really to blame at all - Farrar came up between Veelers (sitting on his own train) and a Lampre rider, and when the Lampre rider started to drift while Farrar was half-wheeling him and simultaneously leaning into Veelers, Farrar was left with nowhere to go but down. Seems like Farrar's fault.

Re: tomorrow
Today it looked like Cavendish is suffering, perhaps banged up from his crash yesterday. I think Lotto-Belisol will take command to ensure a sprint finish and try to get another win for Greipel. Should be another exciting bunch sprint finish! I think Greipel takes it again.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

clonechemist said:


> Re: Farrar
> Watching the video of the crash again, it looks like Veelers wasn't really to blame at all - Farrar came up between Veelers (sitting on his own train) and a Lampre rider, and when the Lampre rider started to drift while Farrar was half-wheeling him and simultaneously leaning into Veelers, Farrar was left with nowhere to go but down. Seems like Farrar's fault.


If you watch it a few times in stop-motion you see that Farrar got pinched between Veelers and the Lampre dude (pink jersey, blue shorts). The Lampre guy did come over a bit for no good reason but it wasn't excessive. Farrar was just in the wrong place at the right time and got squeezed.

If you do the freeze-frame with an eagle eye you can see that Farrar rolls his front tubular too but that was due to his front wheel getting to 45 degrees from straight ahead. The rolled tub was not the cause of his crash.

Killer riding by Greipel to keep it upright with both feet out of the pedals - and still win.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll pick Cav since this may be his last chance to win a stage this year. (The next flat stages won't be until stage 13 on July 14 and stage 15 on July 16).


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've picked Greipel for the past couple of stages. I say Cav takes this one. 

Greipel's survival through that crash followed by winning the stage was impressive.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd love to see Farrar or Goss win this. But Greipel's running hot and this one looks tailor made for Cavendish. 

I'll go with Cavendish. But I'll be pulling for anyone but him.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I am thinking Sagan may break early and try to hold everyone off. Or perhaps even one of the other Strong dudes makes a run for it.
Still hard to bet against Cav. Sky may give him one more shot at it and he is pissy. A pissy Cav has a good shot to win!
Who knows when he is going to quit if he doesn't win today. I don't see him suffering in the hills or playing Gunga Din for 5 stages.
If he does finish the tour and try to help Wiggo I think it will do wonders for folk's opinion of him. He will be able to add 'team player' to his world's fastest man creds.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, Griepel went town pretty hard early in the day today. If I had gotten my pick in on time I'd have gone with Griepel today. He has great form a very good train. Now I think Goss has his best chance today with number one and two both wounded. It should be an exciting finish!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow. Cav beat fair and square at his own game at the intermediate.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Ligget says that Cavendish cares about stage wins, not intermediate sprints. Funny, because I remember him winning every single intermediate sprint (outside the break, of course) we've had so far.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Ligget says that Cavendish cares about stage wins, not intermediate sprints. Funny, because I remember him winning every single intermediate sprint (outside the break, of course) we've had so far.


Sure Phil was talking about Cav, and didn't mean to say another rider's name


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm going with Sagan. I like that kid. And he may be the only sprinter by the end of the stage today not.crash as of yet.

Tyler crashed himself yesterday. Cav went down the day before. And greipel has gone down twice today already.

WTH boys? 

;(


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Marc said:


> Sure Phil was talking about Cav, and didn't mean to say another rider's name


No, he not only said Cav's name, he clearly intended to say Cav's name (he was giving an excuse as to why Cav didn't beat Goss in the intermediate sprint.)


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Frank schleck totally screwed.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

And the tour just keeps getting better for Garmin.


----------



## pedalaround (May 5, 2012)

This year's race is shaping up to be even more brutal crash-wise than even last year's race, and last year's was the worst I can remember since I started watching in the late-90's. That last crash near the back of the peloton claimed many victims. I'm always amazed that these guys can get up and finish after hitting the tarmac at close to 30mph.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

foto said:


> And the tour just keeps getting better for Garmin.


They might want to quit while they're not ahead...somehow they always manage to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah at least 4 from garmin in that crash, frank was like i need a bike!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Abandons are being announced from that crash...only one so far


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Gesink struggling to keep pace...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cavendish was held up as well....Tom Danielson abandons.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Danielson out...

JVD riding in FS's group. that crash was pretty selective for GC.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Sagan and Greipel managed to avoid that mess. Any bets?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh eff this.
Are you kidding???

Garmin obliterated. Ryder screwed. Tom D out. 

Frank screwed.

Who caused this crash? Somebody string him up by his big toe.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm surprised DZ stayed in the break - I think that sends the wrong signal. The break will be caught anyways.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Marc said:


> Sagan and Greipel managed to avoid that mess. Any bets?


Goss.


----------



## pedalaround (May 5, 2012)

Greenedge is at the front but Omega-Lotto is right up there, too. I wouldn't be surprised to see Greipel pull out another one today.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Oh eff this.
> Are you kidding???
> 
> Garmin obliterated. Ryder screwed. Tom D out.
> ...


For sure! This is just crazy!

Time to see what RSNT will do, and some of the others.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

NextTime said:


> I'm surprised DZ stayed in the break - I think that sends the wrong signal. The break will be caught anyways.


The break will get caught...but most of the GC men will get caught out, and a few folks like Cav and loose time....unless Green Edge lightens up once the catch is made.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Zabriskie goes off.


----------



## pedalaround (May 5, 2012)

Holy smokes, that was awesome.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rotten place for a chain snap.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, Sagan did it. I'm a believer now.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

2+ minutes lost


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sagan made a Hulk salute today... and rightly so, he is all in Green


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

My Sagan ftw prediction came true.  yay me!

That kid (and Greipel) has mad bike handling skills.

What was Cav saying a few days ago? Something about Sagan being irrelevant? 

Uh huh.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Sagan made a Hulk salute today... and rightly so, he is all in Green


Yea, this salute I can stand...all his previous ones I couldn't stand. Cav comes in 5+ minutes down.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Greipel gets respect points for still sprinting it even with blood dripping down his leg.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Sagan doesn't even look tired after that!


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan is a BEAST!!!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

"At the end of the day, it's just a bike race"

--Dave Zabriskie


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*GTFO out of the way!!!*

Looking at that big crash, the delay would be a lot less if guys would not just sit in the middle of the road, or leave their bikes lying on the road. 
Team cars, neutral service cars and official cars could not get past theses guys. The Director got out and started pushing bikes and riders out of the way so he could get by. Schleck and Ryder both needed bikes but their team cars could not get to them. It's not fair that they lose time because some idiot wants to stand in the way of their team cars.
Cars blowing their horns, DS's yelling, and still guys stand in the middle of the road staring off into space. There was a big kit bag sitting in the middle of the road, who's the jerk who put that there? And one rider straddles the centreline yelling "Wheel, wheel"...while a car honks at him to get out of the way...

It's time to start issuing "delay of game" penalties. 

If you fall off and aren't seriously injured, get off the roadway NOW!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PDex said:


> "At the end of the day, it's just a bike race"
> 
> --Dave Zabriskie


I just saw that interview. Philosophically, yes. But, he sounded defeated or liberated.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Completely changed my view of Sagan. Before today, he had shown that Cav, Goss, and Griepel are simply on a different level from him on flat stages. Today, he smoked both Goss and Griepel. Impressed.

Sagan will win green pretty easily.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Oh eff this.
> Are you kidding???
> 
> Garmin obliterated. Ryder screwed. Tom D out.
> ...


Word.

(or some other appendage!)

Feel sorry for Ryder.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Marc said:


> Greipel gets respect points for still sprinting it even with blood dripping down his leg.


True HTFU.

Nice parting of the seas around the chain break!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Completely changed my view of Sagan. Before today, he had shown that Cav, Goss, and Griepel are simply on a different level from him on flat stages. Today, he smoked both Goss and Griepel. Impressed.
> 
> Sagan will win green pretty easily.


Heck I'm amazed Sagan was able to swerve away from the behind the rider who snapped his chain. I thought he woulda have plowed into him when that guy sat up and started gesturing with his hands/arms.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I still don't understand how Sky could have been up front, protecting Wiggins, yet somehow Boassen Hagen and Cav weren't with them.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm stunned by that ending--I had the tube turned on--fairly flat stage, 4 man break & I think it is safe to go out for a ride before it gets too hot.

I come back to carnage on the road, some of my faves either bleeding, knocked out of contention or withdrawing.

WTH?

Anyone seen footage from the front of that crash?--Phil and Paul kept cutting back to that shot with the poor spectator scrambling like a madman to get out of the way (still can't tell if he got clipped), Frank walking around like Ahab looking for a bike instead of a whale, and some serious ugliness where you can see Tommy D seriously ripped up on the edge of the road and getting treated.

I'd love to see some other footage of the beginning of the cascade, so we know who to hate on!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> I still don't understand how Sky could have been up front, protecting Wiggins, yet somehow Boassen Hagen and Cav weren't with them.


I still don't understand how you can not understand.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Not a good day for Garmin at all. Poor Johan Van Summeren badly chopped up, last rider in front of the broom wagon, 15+ minutes down... and it starts raining on him.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, this is getting serious now. Sagan impressed me today. I did not think he could beat the sprinters. Yes Greipel was wounded but Goss was fine. I think in some of the other stages that he did not win he hung out with the top dogs and gauged their form. He seems to be more than a one trick pony. Tomorrow will be interesting. You have some GC guys that need to make up some time. Will they go for it? Can Sagan do well in the climbs? Fun tour. I just wished that the crashes would stop.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> It's time to start issuing "delay of game" penalties.
> 
> If you fall off and aren't seriously injured, get off the roadway NOW!


I've been blessed in that I've never crashed at high speed. But I have hit the deck pretty hard at lower speeds - since the road wasn't closed, I've had the sense to move myself and bike toward towards the edge of the road, but at least one time I just sat there dazed for a couple of minutes and then made sure I didn't break anything. Other times I've just hopped on my bike and taken off (twice I was more injured than I thought).

Imagine these guys crashing after ~200km, at high speeds. They are tired and dazed - the road is closed, so there's no instinct to move off to the side. I don't blame them. Not all riders have that urgency, say of the sprinters, who, if they still have time to get back into the mix, will hop on their bikes and get moving. It does s*ck that most of the road in European cities are more narrow that what is typical in the US.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Crashes suck.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep. Prudhomme going to ban crashes starting stage 7. 

Damn, it does seem the last few years the crashes have had as much or more impact then PED's did the years before that.

Are people just riding more aggressively? Have less respect for each other? Less experience?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

gusmahler said:


> I still don't understand how Sky could have been up front, protecting Wiggins, yet somehow Boassen Hagen and Cav weren't with them.


WTH they didn't stay up with the rest of Sky is an odd choice, IMO. But, as foto made clear in other posts, Cav is having to do with playing second fiddle for this TdF (actually, it seems like third fiddle). His 1.5M pound (or Euro, not sure) salary is sufficient to heal his broken ego. 1.5M US would fix any ego problems I have and right quick at that!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Not a good day for Garmin at all. Poor Johan Van Summeren badly chopped up, last rider in front of the broom wagon, 15+ minutes down... and it starts raining on him.


Wow, total bummer, Van Summeren is one of my favorite riders


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

juno said:


> Are people just riding more aggressively? Have less respect for each other? Less experience?


I think it is a bit of each.

I was almost expecting the chase to lay off once the break got caught to let the crashees get back on....but the catch didn't occur until the remaining sprinter;s teams put on the gas at 5km to go.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

AJL said:


> It does s*ck that most of the road in European cities are more narrow that what is typical in the US.


hey ! our roads are the normal size, it's your roads that are too wide :idea:


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Good news for Cav haters--no one will be talking about him for another week. Next flat stage isn't until next Friday.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, BTW, WTF happened to Goss today? I don't think he was caught up any crashes. Maybe since he started his sprint early yesterday he decided to start it late today? IDK?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

paredown said:


> Word.
> 
> (or some other appendage!)
> 
> Feel sorry for Ryder.


I think all of Canada fell off their chairs in unison.


I swore I heard a giant thudding sound from here.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Missed watching the stage but saw the finish. There was a Lotto rider flicking his hand at Sagan after he dropped off. What was that about?



* Went back and watched it again, looks like an Orica rider, and knowing what to look this time I saw the chain pop. My bad


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

EuroSVT said:


> Missed watching the stage but saw the finish. There was a Lotto rider flicking his hand at Sagan after he dropped off. What was that about?


That was the guy mad at his bike when his chain slipped or broke.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

gusmahler said:


> Completely changed my view of Sagan. Before today, he had shown that Cav, Goss, and Griepel are simply on a different level from him on flat stages. Today, he smoked both Goss and Griepel. Impressed.
> 
> Sagan will win green pretty easily.


I think he realized after stage 2 that he had much to learn. I think sitting on Cav's wheel for the next 3 days helped. He's learning, fast


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

juno said:


> Yep. Prudhomme going to ban crashes starting stage 7.
> 
> Damn, it does seem the last few years the crashes have had as much or more impact then PED's did the years before that.
> 
> Are people just riding more aggressively? Have less respect for each other? Less experience?



It's Lance's fault.

He sits on his sofa poking pins into effigy dolls.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

allison said:


> I think he realized after stage 2 that he had much to learn. I think sitting on Cav's wheel for the next 3 days helped. He's learning, fast


He is learning. He's also young and may be recovering faster the the old guard. And his competition is getting thinner due to crashes. He is great to watch.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I think all of Canada fell off their chairs in unison.
> 
> 
> I swore I heard a giant thudding sound from here.


You've got that right eh? I'm crying in my Poutine.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

AJL said:


> Oh, BTW, WTF happened to Goss today? I don't think he was caught up any crashes. Maybe since he started his sprint early yesterday he decided to start it late today? IDK?


It looked like Goss took a lot of wind in the last km getting into position.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Marc said:


> I think it is a bit of each.
> 
> I was almost expecting the chase to lay off once the break got caught to let the crashees get back on....but the catch didn't occur until the remaining sprinter;s teams put on the gas at 5km to go.


BMC helped keep the pace high, great day for Evans and Wiggins. That crash put 2 minutes into most of the GC competition.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> If you fall off and aren't seriously injured, get off the roadway NOW!


While technically I agree with you, it just kills me that Ryder, who announced to the world that he had GC ambitions before the tour got under way, would find himself in that position.
I didn't see the stage yet but unless he had suffered a puncture or some mechanical just before the incident, why would he be near the back? Why weren't the DS's screaming at him to go up and stick close to 
a) Evans
b) Wiggins
c) Cancellara
Take your pick.
Sorry, but non-chalance cost you dearly.
Live and learn.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

No video of the actual crash?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

MG537 said:


> While technically I agree with you, it just kills me that Ryder, who announced to the world that he had GC ambitions before the tour got under way, would find himself in that position.
> I didn't see the stage yet but unless he had suffered a puncture or some mechanical just before the incident, why would he be near the back? Why weren't the DS's screaming at him to go up and stick close to
> a) Evans
> b) Wiggins
> ...


I think the crash happened pretty far up the field, on a fairly fast descent on a narrow road. Considering how many big names got taken out. There are only so many spots at the front...


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor Johan :\


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

mo_amyot said:


> Poor Johan :\


Front shot above, back shot below, fark! And still finishing only 15 mins down.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

So does Sagan make it over the mountains?

Does one of the GC contenders who lost time try to get some back on the Mountain finish tomorrow....or wait until stage 11?

I haven't seen footage of the wreck itself, but the post wrech carnage was amazing.

Len


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> I still don't understand how Sky could have been up front, protecting Wiggins, yet somehow Boassen Hagen and Cav weren't with them.


Cav was with them. But he was a victim of the carnage in an indirect way--he had a flat and couldn't get it repaired because the team cars were delayed by the crash.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

paredown said:


> Front shot above, back shot below, fark! And still finishing only 15 mins down.


That's all kinds of miserable.;(

I still want to know what schmuck caused the pile up.

Unless there was a road hazard, or someone flatted, the only way I can see that crash happening on that stretch of road is by someone not paying attention.

Gee. I'd hate to be "that guy" right now...


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Danielson maybe beat JVS in the missing flesh competition.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Ryder, does it hurt when I poke your hip right there?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

JackDaniels said:


> Hey Ryder, does it hurt when I poke your hip right there?


I just saw that pic on the Canadian coverage--apparently the crack (and cut) on the knee was bad enough that he said when he got back on the bike he had no power, as you might imagine. Ryder Hesjedal involved in huge crash at Tour de France - The Globe and Mail




> But as the pack picked up speed to chase four breakaway riders with about 26 kilometres to go, at least two dozen riders spilled across a rural road — leaving many downed, dazed or looking for team staffers for support in a jumble of injured riders and bikes on the ground.
> 
> “It was like a trench hit by a (grenade) when I entered the crash to give my bike to Bauke,” said Rabobank’s Laurens Ten Dam on his Twitter account of the crash and his teammate Bauke Mollema. “Lots of blood and screaming. Carnage.”
> 
> ...


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

So multiple riders are saying it was the worst or scariest crashes they've been in. The rumor is Vigano caused it when he was trying to put Petacci's shoe cover in his pocket, had one hand on his bars when someone hit the brakes in front of him. With one hand at 70kph you saw what happened next. Stories of 15-20 riders in local hospitals, ruptured spleens, punctured lungs, etc... I have the feeling the start tomorrow will be missing a few more names tomorrow. Among them, Astarloza, Danielson, Dupont, Erviti, Freire, Poels, Txurruka, Vigano, Wynants.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

gusmahler said:


> Cav was with them. But he was a victim of the carnage in an indirect way--he had a flat and couldn't get it repaired because the team cars were delayed by the crash.


Why didn't someone (Eisel would probably be best bet), just switch wheels or bikes with Cav, then wait for the car? Eisel tried to switch bikes with Cav on the last stage of last year's TdF (though Cav didn't take it because the team car was right there). Why wouldn't he do it here? Isn't the that whole point of having domestiques?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

paredown said:


> I just saw that pic on the Canadian coverage--apparently the crack (and cut) on the knee was bad enough that he said when he got back on the bike he had no power, as you might imagine. Ryder Hesjedal involved in huge crash at Tour de France - The Globe and Mail


Jeezum...collarbone, hip, and elbow...


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome to week one of le Tour.

The new norm.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Why didn't someone (Eisel would probably be best bet), just switch wheels or bikes with Cav, then wait for the car? Eisel tried to switch bikes with Cav on the last stage of last year's TdF (though Cav didn't take it because the team car was right there). Why wouldn't he do it here? Isn't the that whole point of having domestiques?


"I just don't get it! Someone please explain it to me for an 8th time???"


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know what to think about all this.

Crashes are part of racing sure, but the kind of carnage and injuries the peloton get on the tour is beyond all justification.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

gusmahler said:


> Ligget says that Cavendish cares about stage wins, not intermediate sprints. Funny, because I remember him winning every single intermediate sprint (outside the break, of course) we've had so far.


for those keeping the score, it's 3:3 between Goss and Cav for intermediate sprints.

Stage 1: from main field: Goss, Cav, Greipel.
Stage 2: Goss, Renshaw, Cavendish
Stage 3: Cav, Van Hummel, Sagan
Stage 4: Cav, Goss, Renshaw
Stage 5: Cav, Goss, Renshaw
Stage 6: Goss, Cav, Sagan.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

This tour will sell helmets.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a cliche to say "Ride at the front" to stay out of trouble, now we're seeing what happens when everyone tries to ride at the front.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> Why didn't someone (Eisel would probably be best bet), just switch wheels or bikes with Cav, then wait for the car? Eisel tried to switch bikes with Cav on the last stage of last year's TdF (though Cav didn't take it because the team car was right there). Why wouldn't he do it here? Isn't the that whole point of having domestiques?


How on earth would Mark Cavendish fit on one of Bernie's bikes? 
(Without using a stepladder.)


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> How on earth would Mark Cavendish fit on one of Bernie's bikes?
> (Without using a stepladder.)


Then switch wheels. Shouldn't take more than 30 seconds.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

foto said:


> "I just don't get it! Someone please explain it to me for an 8th time???"


No one has explained it at all. WTF is your problem?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

gusmahler said:


> No one has explained it at all. WTF is your problem?


Well, there are comments in multiple threads referring to Cav's unusual situation this year--he is more or less on his own and not getting full support of the team, since their major mission is to protect their legitimate GC contender--unlike last year where the train ran like clockwork for Cav since their raison d'etre was to help Cav win the sprint stages.

Or at least that's the way that I read his slightly douchy comment...


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Which is why I brought up Eisel. Eisel is the only one on the team specifically there to support Cav. But really, anyone on the team (except Wiggins, of course), could have stopped, taken off his wheel, and given it to Cav). Which is why it surprises me that no one on the team did.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Which is why I brought up Eisel. Eisel is the only one on the team specifically there to support Cav. But really, anyone on the team (except Wiggins, of course), could have stopped, taken off his wheel, and given it to Cav). Which is why it surprises me that no one on the team did.


Eisel would have either stopped and waited, or turned around and ridden in the opposite direction. So what's the difference, there were bigger things to pay attention to then make sure cavendish finishes 10 mins down instead of 15.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

By the time eisel does the switch Cav is already done for the sprint, he frankly does not care if he loses overal time. The other factor was the chaos. The team cars were behind the crash and a lot of the teams had no idea initally as to what hadhappened to every rider. Again any delay like this completly eliminates Cav's sprint opportunity.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

It would have taken the entire team to have a chance of bringing Cavendish back to the front. And then, only _maybe_. OGE was pinning it, and if sky went back, BMC would have stepped it up too, knowing Wiggins was isolated. It makes absolutely no sense to send a domestique back to give Cavendish a wheel, just so he can hang out in no-mans land and wait for the chasing group, and the domestique waits for the car.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> It's a cliche to say "Ride at the front" to stay out of trouble, now we're seeing what happens when everyone tries to ride at the front.[/QUOTE
> 
> +1
> 
> Also, I do not think that people realize how much more narrow these roads are compared to ours.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I can feel the road rash now.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a tough sport.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

early one said:


> It's a tough sport.


I'm not sure what is worse...the lack of skin/kit...or the apparent fact that Garmin has argyle bandages/medical tape.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*post sources 4 coverage of crash plz*

if anyone sees coverage of the crash, video or other analyses, please post. thanks.
that crash spoils the thrill of that finish.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Froome vs. Evans analysis-*

Can someone give a Froome vs. Evans analysis? I was surprised to see Evans lacking a competing kick at the end. Was that climb outside of Evans' range?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Froome is good on the steeps, check out last year's Tour of Spain.
Cadelf should show his strength on the longer climbs. I also think Cadel is still riding into form.


----------

